# Sorry everyone, but puppy poo question!



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

He everyone. 
I hope you can put my mind at rest, I've never had a puppy before. Monty is 9 weeks old tomorrow, been with us 5 days. His number 2s are quite runny and there has been some blood in there. The breeder did say their tummys are very delicate at this age and he does love being in the garden exploring and nibbling on dried grass. When should I be able to pick up a more solid type number 2, rather than scrape a Mr Whippy of multicoloured stuff up?! He seems happy and alert and generally gorgeous in himself, I'm just being a typical first time (cockerpoo) mum worrier! 
Thanks, Bex and Monty.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Bex,
We had the same issues, minus the blood. There are lots of good threads on here about poos.(never thought I would say that) It has really put my mind at ease to read them. I also started to switch over to grain free for Jake and that really seems to be helping. Of course you should always have your vet check it out but from what I have read it seems to be a cockapoo thing.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Bex,

We had this too, it's fairly common so I hear so don't worry but definitely go to the vet.. We were prescribed antibiotics an prescription food.. Then it was all sorted..

Call your vet and see what they say, but as he is so young they will probably advise you bring him in..

Hope that helps, and puts your mind at ease xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, congratulations on your puppy! As others have said soft Poo is quite normal, however having blood in it is not and should be thoroughly checked out by your vet. 
There a a few reasons why this is happening but your vet will need to check for tummy bugs and swift treatment should ensure this Problem clears up.


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. Thanks for advice, this forum is so nice. My only experience of forums was Mumsnet and had to leave as it was so nasty! 

Quick update, his poos are a bit firmer, no blood. Rang the vets and the nurse called me back. (had to ring as my daughter's got an ear and throat infection and has now got a runny tummy herself today! Oh and huband is away with work, aggh!) Vet nurse advised plain cooked chicken for his tea and breakfast and said make sure he's drinking well. So fingers crossed he'll be better tomorrow or I'll take him in.

Glass of red wine needed.
X


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Bex,
I have occasionally had this with Beau ever since she was a pup....runny toilet and a little blood and sometimes mucous too, when she was a young pup and she got it The first time i took her straight to the vet as I was concerned she had blood in her no2's, the vet gave me pro kaolin which is a pro biotic and Anti biotics i decided to give it a day or so before i used the antibiotics and try the alternative way of treating it which i always feed steamed chicken & rice until toilet is firming up and pro biotic 3x a day, she's had a few episodes of it since she was a pup but I have always managed to treat it without the antibiotics. To be honest with Beau it seems to come on if she's eaten something she shouldn't have she had it a few weeks ago and it was due to her eating a sharp piece of plastic followed by the next day a coal like substance they really are nightmares for eating things they shouldn't...lol. Hope this helps. X


----------



## Janene1968 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi Bex
We had this with our pup Alfie. His poo was very runny and had spots of blood in it. We took him to the vets who told us he also had a bloated tummy which was more than likely due to worms. Our breeder had supposedly wormed him before we took him home, but following the worming treatment he got rid if a 3 inch worm in his poo. We also changed his food to one of good quality and we haven't looked back since. Every time he went it just got better and better.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

hi i ad the same thing with my pup, i made a thread, its in cockapoo health and under the post BACK TO THE VETS, i ad lots of great comments. there is some advice on there if the problem becomes persistant x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As well as feeding chicken and rice you can also feed white fish and rice too. I believe this is even kinder on the tummy than chicken. Oh and don't feed cheese as treats to those sensitive tummies.


----------

